# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Central Texas/Hill Country?

## TXpythons

Thought I would start a thread looking for people who are in central Texas, specifically the I-35 corridor from Austin to San Antonio.... Anybody out there?????  :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

I'm in Universal City, just north of San Antonio.  :Smile:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I'm in NE SA LOL

----------


## stupidcracker00

North Dallas by I-35 E. Flower Mound to be specific. Lemme know of y'all know where any rat breeders are in the area please  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow_TA

I'm about 45 min from SA, in Fredericksburg. Cant get much more hill country than here. :-)

----------


## ROACH

College Station here.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

San Antonio, near Helotes. Will be moving but staying in the area, just going further out in the hill country. Let me know if any of you guys know of good herping spots or good reptile stores. 😉

----------


## JLC

> San Antonio, near Helotes. Will be moving but staying in the area, just going further out in the hill country. Let me know if any of you guys know of good herping spots or good reptile stores. 


These guys -- Reptile Pets Direct -- have a store in Live Oak, which is on the north east side of San Antonio...not exactly your side of town, but it's a really nice store.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (03-27-2014),RoyalRose (04-25-2014)

----------


## RoyalRose

I'm just outside Kerrville, on Hwy 16. It's about an hour north of SA on I10.

I must go check out that store in Live Oak! I never knew one would be so close!

----------


## saffronflame

San Antonio here  :Smile:

----------


## veerman92

New Braunfels/San Marcos here!!!

----------


## Tsanford

San Antonio here.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

----------


## fireflii

Central Austin right off mopac.

----------

